# Ovarian rejuvenation



## Lister75 (Nov 18, 2018)

Hello. I was wondering has anyone on here had this done and does it work?


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

No personal experiences, sorry, but I came across Invicta ** post with stats on ovarian rejuvenation done in the clinics. You might ask them to send the info. Hope you will find helpful info xx


----------



## Lister75 (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks for your response miamiamo.


----------



## cherrycherry (Sep 25, 2008)

I had it done at North Cyprus IVF center 5 months ago and it has had no  affect for me, in fact I was more into menopause when I tested last month
Sadly. I've been going through extreme stress all that time so don't know if that has influenced it badly
My testosterone levels did get a bit higher and my skin and hair were greasier almost at once, which is now wearing off. I had PRP.


----------

